# Photo Avatar - How to do?



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola, Hello, Bom Día, Guten Morgan,   

I am a new member who would like to learn: How to set up my Photo Avatar. I had been able to set up a Photo Gallery, however, I am still getting used  to navigating D.C. 

Muchas Gracías.
Ciao.
Margi ( Margaux ) Cintrano.


----------



## GLC (Feb 4, 2012)

Answered in the Here I Am thread.


----------

